# Home-made Jerky Treats



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

With all the china jerky scares I decided to make my dogs jerky instead of taking the risk buying it. I have to say not only is it WAY cheaper it is super easy! All you have to do is slice some lean meat real thin (this is easier if the meat is frozen), heat you oven up to 200 degrees, lay the pieces of meat over a wire cooling rack, and place it in the oven for 4 hours. Super easy right? Oh and if your meat is in the fattier side put a drip pan underneath so you don't have drippings all over your oven. 
These are the results!! 







Tomorrow we are going to try some chicken jerky!!! Yay! 

Oh and FYI, don't try the treats yourself, they taste really gross, lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I cut some of the these treats into small pieces and put them in a snack baggie in my pocket. This way I always have a treat handy for the many impromptu play/(secret training) sessions I have with Rain throughout the day.


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for this!!! I was just thinking that I should make jerky because Annie loves it so much and I'm afraid to buy it now.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

Have been making jerky for my dogs for about a year now. I bought a dehydrator at Costco. Can't imagine life without one any more. Love it


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's a great idea. I often make home made liver treats. But they are kind of gross to carry around in my pocket. A baggie is a hassle in my pocket because it's hard to pick out the treats. Soooooooo....I love this idea of the dried out meat strips. Gonna try it! Thanks!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> With all the china jerky scares I decided to make my dogs jerky instead of taking the risk buying it. I have to say not only is it WAY cheaper it is super easy! All you have to do is slice some lean meat real thin (this is easier if the meat is frozen), heat you oven up to 200 degrees, lay the pieces of meat over a wire cooling rack, and place it in the oven for 4 hours. Super easy right? Oh and if your meat is in the fattier side put a drip pan underneath so you don't have drippings all over your oven.
> These are the results!!
> View attachment 98945
> 
> ...


My father in law used to make jerky like this for humans, you just marinate in your favorite spices and soy sauce and bake like you described and voila!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

nu2poodles said:


> I cut some of the these treats into small pieces and put them in a snack baggie in my pocket. This way I always have a treat handy for the many impromptu play/(secret training) sessions I have with Rain throughout the day.


That is a great idea! I will have to try that. It's always so hard to find grain free treats for training. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Annie and me said:


> Thank you for this!!! I was just thinking that I should make jerky because Annie loves it so much and I'm afraid to buy it now.


Your welcome  I'm glad if was helpful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MrsKaia said:


> Have been making jerky for my dogs for about a year now. I bought a dehydrator at Costco. Can't imagine life without one any more. Love it


I always thought you had to have a dehydrator to make jerky, but I was to cheap to by one  lol. I am sure a dehydrator would make better jerky but the oven works great for now. Maybe I'll put a dehydrator on my Christmas list! . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That's a great idea. I often make home made liver treats. But they are kind of gross to carry around in my pocket. A baggie is a hassle in my pocket because it's hard to pick out the treats. Soooooooo....I love this idea of the dried out meat strips. Gonna try it! Thanks!


How do you make your liver treats? I was thinking about getting liver at the grocery store today but decided not to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Angl said:


> My father in law used to make jerky like this for humans, you just marinate in your favorite spices and soy sauce and bake like you described and voila!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am tempted to make some jerky for myself now! Lol. I love jerky but the dogs stuff is gross. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so this is how the chicken jerky turned out! It is a lot tastier than the beef jerky . 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I posted this on another thread, but perhaps it bears repeating here. I buy chicken gizzards, cut them into pieces, and bake them in a 200 degree oven for a couple of hours, or until they're rubbery-dry. The dogs love them, and they're small enough that I don't worry about excessive calories. (Incidentally, I store them in the fridge, but I'm not sure that's necessary.)


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Thanks!*

I'm definitely going to try this. I'm following this puppy around instead of vice versa! I need something to lure her on. She follows me all around the apartment, but when she gets outside she gets so excited and just bounds around willy nilly. When I start walking away from her, she just stops and looks at me. I don't want to pull her. She's too little.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I posted this on another thread, but perhaps it bears repeating here. I buy chicken gizzards, cut them into pieces, and bake them in a 200 degree oven for a couple of hours, or until they're rubbery-dry. The dogs love them, and they're small enough that I don't worry about excessive calories. (Incidentally, I store them in the fridge, but I'm not sure that's necessary.)


Ooooo! I'll have to try this one too! Branna doesn't care for the gizzards and hearts raw, but I wonder if she will eat them dried out a bit. I know Killa and Winter will love them. Thanks for the great idea .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm going to make some beef jerky right now! I don't trust industrialized jerky no more... Bought human grade meat and it's going in the oven! Thanks for this thread! I'm making a lot! about 4lbs. 


Should I freeze the jerky portions and defrost as needed? How do u guys do it? 
Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Lou said:


> I'm going to make some beef jerky right now! I don't trust industrialized jerky no more... Bought human grade meat and it's going in the oven! Thanks for this thread! I'm making a lot! about 4lbs.
> 
> 
> Should I freeze the jerky portions and defrost as needed? How do u guys do it?
> ...


I freeze & then put portions in the fridge as needed.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


> I freeze & then put portions in the fridge as needed.


Ok cool!! Thanks! They have been in the oven.. How can u tell when it's done? Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lou said:


> Ok cool!! Thanks! They have been in the oven.. How can u tell when it's done? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The goal is to get as much moisture out of the meat as possible because that is what makes it go spoil fast. So if your meat still has moisture or isn't hard and easily breakable I would keep it in for a bit longer. if your meat was cut on the thicker side it might not dry out completely before it spoils, in that case you can take it out, but put it in an airtight container and either freeze it or feed it in 2-3 days. I had to do this with a few of my chicken pieces that were a little to thick, but they were happy to gobble them up . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> The goal is to get as much moisture out of the meat as possible because that is what makes it go spoil fast. So if your meat still has moisture or isn't hard and easily breakable I would keep it in for a bit longer. if your meat was cut on the thicker side it might not dry out completely before it spoils, in that case you can take it out, but put it in an airtight container and either freeze it or feed it in 2-3 days. I had to do this with a few of my chicken pieces that were a little to thick, but they were happy to gobble them up .
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awesome! I turned the oven off. They look kinda ready or... Good enough! Haha! Should I have salted them? Sorry I have so many questions! But this is pretty exciting stuff to me 
Ps. I will keep it in a ziplock bag  and freeze some of it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lou said:


> Awesome! I turned the oven off. They look kinda ready or... Good enough! Haha! Should I have salted them? Sorry I have so many questions! But this is pretty exciting stuff to me
> Ps. I will keep it in a ziplock bag  and freeze some of it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's what I said with the chicken ones I made.... Good enough! Lol. No salt is necessary for these. dogs don't need the sodium for food to taste good like we humans do . If you make them again you can season them with some dog friendly herbs like sage or rosemary, etc. I get excited when I learn to make stuff for my fur kids too! Especially when it's something they will actually eat/like! 
Ya I would definitely freeze some of it, you made a lot! I haven't had to freeze mine yet but they are in a airtight Tupperware (I didn't have a ziplock) in the refrigerator just in case. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

It worked!!!!!!!!! And they love it!!!! They acted like it was delicious and kept their eyes on me and really intense focus, great for training! Look at Apollo licking his chops! LOL The jerky strips look really ugly but..... I feel like a god mom cooking for my babies  

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay! they look great! I'm glad they liked them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

200 degrees Celsius?


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

No, it's 200°F

I also make jerky with lean ground meat. I mix in spices like basil, parsley, garlic and rosemary then spread it flat on baking trays with a lip about 1/4" thick). I use a spatula to score into strips and bake at 180°F and let dry for about 6 hrs., turning them over and baking for another hr. or two, depending on how much I'm drying. They can also be broken into pieces and used for treats.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

If I were a spoo I would be drooling right now!. Has anyone tried both the oven and a dehydrator? Which works better or does a better job?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I like the jerky for my dogs done in the oven better. They are harder (which makes them last longer) and get done faster. The dehydrator is great for human jerky though, or if you like your dogs jerky soft instead of hard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I've tried them both and agree with what poodlecrazy says. 

However, what I like best of all is a method they use in South Africa. Hands down, they make the best jerky ever! It's called biltong and is a lot thicker than our jerky. It's hung to dry in a simple plastic container with a light bulb in the bottom and extraction fan/fans on the side or top ($19.00 @ Radio Shack) DH made one for me and our daughter and we love it. Oh, and so do our pooches!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Sweetp said:


> I've tried them both and agree with what poodlecrazy says.
> 
> However, what I like best of all is a method they use in South Africa. Hands down, they make the best jerky ever! It's called biltong and is a lot thicker than our jerky. It's hung to dry in a simple plastic container with a light bulb in the bottom and extraction fan/fans on the side or top ($19.00 @ Radio Shack) DH made one for me and our daughter and we love it. Oh, and so do our pooches!


Wow, can you send a photo or two? I am having a difficult time imagining it.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

This is what it looks like:


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Here's what it looks like hanging up to dry


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

This is what we dry it in. A simple storage container does the trick.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Jerky looks yummy! What I was asking for a pic or two of is your drying set up you described



Sweetp said:


> ....... It's hung to dry in a simple plastic container with a light bulb in the bottom and extraction fan/fans on the side or top ($19.00 @ Radio Shack) DH made one for me and our daughter and we love it. .....


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

My set up is pretty much like the picture posted except mine is a bigger container. Here's another picture very similar to mine only I have dowel rods running across the width like in this picture but because my container is deeper I have rods running across the length as well 12" below the top rods so I can pack a bunch more meat in there.
Also, my extraction fan is in the lid.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So what you get at Radio Shack is the fan? Do you need a light bulb? Several of my google searches mentioned using a light bulb. What did you use as the racks - wooden dowels? Do you use S hooks to hang the meat? Sorry for all the questions but I am not sure how to make this.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

CT, the extraction fan came from Radio Shack and the biltong box does have a light bulb in the bottom. The light bulb warms the air and the fan moves the warm air in the box and extracts the air and moisture from the meat, drying it.

Preparing the meat for biltong is different from making jerky but there's nothing like it. Someone send me this link about an episode of Duck Dynasty and biltong:

'Duck Dynasty' recap: Willie Robertson acts like a jerk, Phil worries about dying | Fox News


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> What did you use as the racks - wooden dowels? Do you use S hooks to hang the meat? Sorry for all the questions but I am not sure how to make this.


Yes, I use dowel rods. I cut my meat into 6 - 8" lengths, 1.5" wide and 1/2" thick, and open those large plastic coated paper clips and use them to hang the meat.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

OK I think I have it now. Material list: plastic tub, wired light bulb, radio shack fan, some type of dowel preferably metal or plastic, clips or s hooks to attach meat to dowels.

This doesn't look to bad. I think I can see a project in the making. Thank you for all the info and photos Sweetp.


----------



## missmygirls (Jun 5, 2012)

Can you make jerky treats out of any meat product? We have a dehydrator. I have always just bought them, but the list of additives these days scares me. And with clicker training, we are treating alot. Worried about making her sick. 
Can dogs ear dear meat or do you thing that will give them the runs lol . Thanks


----------



## missmygirls (Jun 5, 2012)

sorry, typing to fast for my brain. Deer jerkey, not Dear.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

missmygirls said:


> Can you make jerky treats out of any meat product? We have a dehydrator. I have always just bought them, but the list of additives these days scares me. And with clicker training, we are treating alot. Worried about making her sick.
> Can dogs ear dear meat or do you thing that will give them the runs lol . Thanks


Yes, you can use any meat, as long as it is not diseased or spoiled. For pork, or deer (Dear is sweeter!), and other wild animal I would first freeze the meat for a couple of weeks. I have fed a lot of venison and elk to my raw fed spoo and he has done fine and loves it. Your lucky dog!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

missmygirls said:


> Can you make jerky treats out of any meat product? We have a dehydrator. I have always just bought them, but the list of additives these days scares me. And with clicker training, we are treating alot. Worried about making her sick.
> Can dogs ear dear meat or do you thing that will give them the runs lol . Thanks


I just found this great site about how to make them. 

Dehydrated dog treat recipes

I am now planning to buy a dehydrator


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> I just found this great site about how to make them.
> 
> Dehydrated dog treat recipes
> 
> I am now planning to buy a dehydrator


A dehydrator was the best investment ever. I make tons of dehydrated treats. They love them. Now they refuse to eat the store brought ones. I dehydrate everything, chicken, beef, lamb, turkey, pork, duck, livers, kidneys (but the kidneys will make the whole house smelly), duck hearts, chicken hearts, pork hearts, gizzards, beef tendons, etc. I think I'm going to try pig's ears next. I brought a fairly decent sized dehydrator. 1 fully filled batch will last them for over a month. I freeze them. They get it as snacks and sometimes for lunch.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

My babies said:


> A dehydrator was the best investment ever. I make tons of dehydrated treats. They love them. Now they refuse to eat the store brought ones. I dehydrate everything, chicken, beef, lamb, turkey, pork, duck, livers, kidneys (but the kidneys will make the whole house smelly), duck hearts, chicken hearts, pork hearts, gizzards, beef tendons, etc. I think I'm going to try pig's ears next. I brought a fairly decent sized dehydrator. 1 fully filled batch will last them for over a month. I freeze them. They get it as snacks and sometimes for lunch.


lol. this is why your dogs turn up their noses at other stuff. they are already getting food they love. why bother with anything else?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

patk said:


> lol. this is why your dogs turn up their noses at other stuff. they are already getting food they love. why bother with anything else?


Hehe that might be true. They refuse all store brought treats. I buy bags and bags of different brands and types especially if I see one that's recommended on the forum and bags and bags that gets tossed. I don't feel as bad buying them and trying it out now because there's a girl at hubby's work that owns 3 dogs and they love all the treats that my picky ones refuses. So they no longer go in the trash


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

My babies said:


> I don't feel as bad buying them and trying it out now because there's a girl at hubby's work that owns 3 dogs and they love all the treats that my picky ones refuses. *So they no longer go in the trash *


lol I too hate putting good stuff in trash, always trying to see if some one else has any use for it


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried this with fish? I'm going to try making a few slices from the fish we're having for dinner and we'll see how it goes.


----------

